

Amazon and Google Discover Erlang (IMDB is switching from Perl to Erlang) - nickb
http://perfdynamics.blogspot.com/2008/07/amazon-and-google-discover-erlang.html

======
wallflower
> Somewhat ironically, Erlang was released by Ericsson as open source in 1998
> because an internal executive decision was made to go with "standards"
> instead.

Nice technical trivial pursuit factoid

------
st3fan
I'm not so sure if SDB is implemented in Erlang.

Check out
[http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2007/10/amazons_dynamo.h...](http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2007/10/amazons_dynamo.html)

It says:

"In Dynamo, each storage node has three main software components: request
coordination, membership and failure detection, and a local persistence
engine. All these components are implemented in Java."

"Engines that are in use are Berkeley Database (BDB) Transactional Data Store,
BDB Java Edition, MySQL, and an in-memory buffer with persistent backing
store."

"All communications are implemented using Java NIO channels. "

I doubt they wrote Dynamo in Java and then converted the whole thing to
Erlang.

Also, Erlang does not fit in the 'eventual consistency' and 'failure is an
option' model that Amazon like to promote.

~~~
ezmobius
Amazon has stated that simpledb does not run on dynamo though so this is all
moot.

------
chrisv
Link to original blogpost on this subject:

[http://vertonghen.wordpress.com/2008/07/05/erlang-or-
utility...](http://vertonghen.wordpress.com/2008/07/05/erlang-or-utility-
computing-vs-appliance-computing/)

------
cstejerean
According to the post the extent of Google discovering erlang is erlang style
concurrency in Google Gears. To me erlang the language and erlang style
concurrency are two very different things.

~~~
blinks
Looks like blatant misinformation to me. As to sources:

* Amazon SimpleDB on Erlang (friend of a developer): <http://www.satine.org/archives/2007/12/13/amazon-simpledb/>

* IMDb on Java/Erlang (a job posting): <http://www.computerjobs.com/job_display.aspx?jobid=2052172>

* Gears on Erlang: N/A

~~~
evgen
I can confirm that SimpleDB is Erlang (with Berkeley DB as the persistence
engine), or at least I can say that one of the lead developers of SimpleDB has
told me that this is the case.

------
icey
Is there any other sourcing about IMDB moving to Erlang? This is the first
(and last) that I've heard that.

